# Intimidator & Howitzer beamshots and lux readings



## jirik_cz (Feb 17, 2010)

I had a chance to take some beamshots and lux readings of Xtar D30 Howitzer (new version) and Olight SR90 Intimidator.

I took the lux readings from 4 meters distance and converted them to 1 meter distance. Taking measurement from 1 meter is not accurate for these flashlights with large reflectors.

Olight SR90 Intimidator high - 112600 lux
Olight SR90 Intimidator low - 32900 lux
Xtar D30 Howitzer high - 19800 lux

And some other lights for comparison:

G&P 35W HID - 143000 lux
Tiablo A9 aspherical lens - 67500 lux
24W Tactical HID - 40000 lux
Dereelight DBS V2 R2 - 29100 lux
EagleTac M2XC4 - 27500 lux
Jetbeam M1X - 26800 lux

As you can see, the Intimidator has an amazing throw and is definitely in the HID league!

Here are some beamshots. You can find more in my czech article here.

Howitzer left, Intimidator right






Howitzer





Crop of the center of the image (the trees at the end of the road are 240 meters far)





Intimidator





Crop of the center of the image





Good job Olight! :twothumbs


----------



## ejot (Feb 17, 2010)

Awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## erlon (Feb 17, 2010)

Awesome²


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice! Thanks for the great info!


----------



## chef4850 (Feb 17, 2010)

is it just me the howitzer comes in last? Is it a typo on the lux readings. It just seems that the howitzer should blow away the m1x in therory. Just wondering.

Chef


----------



## jirik_cz (Feb 17, 2010)

Howitzer has quite wide beam with a lots of spill, M1X has much tighter beam...


----------



## jirik_cz (Feb 17, 2010)

One more beamshot, the Olight SR90 beam profile:


----------



## Databyter (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for posting. This was needed. Very nice throw on this and WOW brightness!


----------



## Jash (Feb 18, 2010)

Mmm...I was going to get a TK45 when it comes out. Think I'll put the money towards one of these.


----------



## easilyled (Feb 18, 2010)

Many thanks jirik_cz, that is exactly the info that I was looking for.

The only thing that put me off purchasing the Intimidator is its size.

However with that kind of throw and output, its becoming increasingly difficult to refrain from this. :bow:

Are you pleased with yours? Would you recommend it?


----------



## skyfire (Feb 18, 2010)

oh my goodness! the lux on that is off the charts.
im itching to get my hands on this, but i fear if i use it at the airport, airport operations and police would be on me in a second.


----------



## jirik_cz (Feb 18, 2010)

easilyled said:


> Are you pleased with yours? Would you recommend it?



Yes, absolutely. It is big, heavy and expensive, but the output is just crazy for a LED light.


----------



## headophile (Feb 18, 2010)

very impressive for a led light :huh:

thanks for the review and beam shots :twothumbs


----------



## toby_pra (Feb 18, 2010)

*AWESOME BEAMSHOTS!!!!   *
** 
I think the Howitzer is much bigger that the 
Intimidator, right? Do you have a pic with size comparison?


----------



## englishfire (Feb 18, 2010)

i don't think the howitzer is much bigger. the intimidator is longer .

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=intimidator_vsothers2ecs9.jpg


----------



## toby_pra (Feb 18, 2010)

englishfire said:


> i don't think the howitzer is much bigger.
> 
> [img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/intimidator_vsothers2ecs9.jpg]


 
At least the head is much bigger in diameter...

So i think the Intimidator is easier to handle with?!
Ok and its much brighter...


----------



## englishfire (Feb 18, 2010)

The Howitzer is larger in diameter (108mm vs. 100mm). But it only costs half the price of the sr90. and in the howitzer you can use any 18650 accus.


----------



## jirik_cz (Feb 18, 2010)

toby_pra said:


> *AWESOME BEAMSHOTS!!!!   *
> 
> I think the Howitzer is much bigger that the
> Intimidator, right? Do you have a pic with size comparison?



Thanks !

You can find more pics here.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Feb 18, 2010)

jirik_cz said:


> Thanks !
> 
> You can find more pics here.


 
AWESOME!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## albino (Feb 18, 2010)

:eeew::whoopin::hairpull:

speechless ;-)


----------



## englishfire (Feb 18, 2010)

found on youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWkm5So1PDU


----------



## berry580 (Feb 18, 2010)

looks like the intimidator beats the howitzer hands down in terms of throw, clearly visible even in the picture


----------



## toby_pra (Feb 19, 2010)

englishfire said:


> The Howitzer is larger in diameter (108mm vs. 100mm). But it only costs half the price of the sr90. and in the howitzer you can use any 18650 accus.


 
This could be a reason for buying the Howitzer. 

But IMO the Intimidator is more easy to handle, because of the smaller 
head and much better design, due to using only one Led. :twothumbs
Annnndddddddddd its much much brighter with better throw!!!


----------



## easilyled (Feb 19, 2010)

englishfire said:


> The Howitzer is larger in diameter (108mm vs. 100mm). But it only costs half the price of the sr90. and in the howitzer you can use any 18650 accus.




There is a saying that "you get what you pay for".

Its not always true, but it usually is. I have a feeling that this is no exception.


----------



## toby_pra (Feb 19, 2010)

easilyled said:


> There is a saying that "you get what you pay for".
> 
> Its not always true, but it usually is. I have a feeling that this is no exception.


 
+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## rkmorrow (Feb 25, 2010)

Anyone notice the dreaded donut in jirik_cz's SR90 beamshot? I just got my SR90 yesterday and it's really noticeable.


----------



## windstrings (Feb 25, 2010)

That was a cool spot for beamshots... good job!


----------



## windstrings (Feb 25, 2010)

rkmorrow said:


> Anyone notice the dreaded donut in jirik_cz's SR90 beamshot? I just got my SR90 yesterday and it's really noticeable.



I've never had an issue with donuts a few feet in front on lights that are mean't to shoot several hundred yards.


----------



## jirik_cz (Feb 25, 2010)

There are some artifacts in the beam visible on the white wall. But not noticeable in the real world. In fact most of the XR-E throwers have much more artifacts in the beam.


----------



## windstrings (Feb 25, 2010)

Just about every RF device made for distance has artifacts up close.... from the audible frequencies when dealing with speakers to nanometers with lights.

Its a matter of distance... if you engineer it to be perfect up close, distance suffers and if distance, up close suffers.

About only exception is to orange peel the heck out of the reflector, then distance throw suffers.

There is always a sweet spot or zone where things are optimal.
This light is way too bright to worry about that close and you actually have to look pretty hard.

Most lights are the other way around.. a hot center and weaker as it goes out, but this light has a defined edge of power... I like it that way, and you don't see any weaknesses at all when any yardage is involved.


----------



## windstrings (Mar 2, 2010)

easilyled said:


> The only thing that put me off purchasing the Intimidator is its size.
> 
> However with that kind of throw and output, its becoming increasingly difficult to refrain from this. :bow:
> 
> Are you pleased with yours? Would you recommend it?




I just don't see anyone else matching this.

The great heat fins combined with the size allows good heat dissipation.
What I see in the competition is reduced lumens, runtime limited on high etc to get away with a smaller body.

True you can't throw any 18650's in there you want, but with that many batteries, do you really want to try and keep them matched after a discharge recharge cycle?...

I don't even know of a charger that will charge 6 at a time?

Either you go with less lumens, less runtime, to get less batteries you can charge in your own charger or its a major hassle charging them all otherwise.

This is a nice package.. yes bigger than I would like to see to mount on a gun or pistol, but nice to carry.... no complaints.

Lets not forget about the price of 6 18650's "matched", the charger to charge such and battery meter. That alone drops the price of the light in half.
Because if you get another light that you can put your own batteries in.. it won't come with all those batteries, nor the charger.


----------



## paulr (Mar 2, 2010)

I wish it used a standard battery pack instead of a proprietary one. Type "Sony NP-F970" into a search engine and you'll get tons of suppliers for that pack, which has 6x18650 inside. It's a compact, brick-shaped pack used for larger camcorders and some video lights. There are all kinds of 3rd party chargers for it, the cells are well protected and so forth.


----------



## windstrings (Mar 2, 2010)

Unless there is an advantage of pulling a bad battery and replacing it with one that matches the rest, I see all "packs" as the same.

Get a good quality one is the best you can hope for if your going for a pack.

I guess what I'm saying is... aren't all packs proprietary?

Whats the advantage of this pack you speak of over the one that comes with the SR90?... is it just a preference of shape?


----------



## paulr (Mar 2, 2010)

Proprietary means only one company manufactures it. There's tons of companies making F970-compatible packs and you can get them as low as $30-$40. Compare that to the Olight pack which is announced at $120 but you can't buy them (at least now) even if you're willing to pay that much.


----------



## windstrings (Mar 2, 2010)

OK.. I can appreciate your point.... which allows for competition and less vulnerable to the light becoming unusable if the company goes dry....

But on the other hand, Olight is a good company and many of the other companies out there that produce batteries cannot be trusted well.
I have a "almost" brand new computer LiIon battery right now thats crap and I shouldn't have bought it despite the good reviews it got.... now after emailing them.. they are silent with no answers back.... something I don't think Olight would do.

To some degree the light itself is proprietary.. if we break the lens, or any other part of it, we are still dependent upon that one company to get it working again.

But I appreciate your point of trying to find a safer haven in the area of the battery.


----------



## Cleron (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm having a hard time getting excited about the SR90. It's a great light, but the battery pack thing turns me off as well. Maybe some one will come up with a modded version, but I doubt it.

Aside from that it's heavy on throw for my taste given the amount of "umph" it has. On the bright side I can run it on low at 700l for many hours, but that's about the only thing that thrills me about this one.

Maybe I've become jaded, but I just don't see a massive improvement over the new Howitzer in that areas I care about. The Howitzer was too floody for my taste, but the SR90 is like a dam lightsaber. I guess I'll think about it, maybe something will change my mind, but at this point I just can't justify it.


----------



## windstrings (Mar 2, 2010)

Just don't be too quick to judge until you've seen it in person is all I can say.

It almost sounds like your trying really hard to find a reason to talk yourself out of it!... thats ok.. if your not ready don't buy, but judge righteously if your gonna judge.


----------



## headophile (Mar 3, 2010)

if i had the extra dough and the real need for this light, i'll buy it right now. it's everything i hoped a led alternative to hid would be, apart from the size. but even that is acceptable since it's a necessity to achieve the things this light is capable of.


----------



## easilyled (Mar 3, 2010)

headophile said:


> if i had the extra dough *and the real need for this light*, i'll buy it right now. it's everything i hoped a led alternative to hid would be, apart from the size. but even that is acceptable since it's a necessity to achieve the things this light is capable of.



Hey, since when has any Flashaholic bought a light because they had a real need for one?  

I'll let you get away with the "dough" reason though.


----------



## MattK (Mar 3, 2010)

This discussion comparing the SR90 battery pack to a video camera battery pack is misguided.
1 - The pack isn't 'proprietary' beyond the fact that only Olight makes it. If another company wanted to make the investment they could make a similar compatible non-OEM pack. Unlike the sony pack though the market for these would not be in the MILLIONS so it is unlikely to happen.
2 - The SR90 uses a matched balanced PACK instead of 6 cells because there were a number of concerns about using 6 individual cells - this has been discussed ad nauseum in the CPFMP thread but basically: a) the cell will not stay balanced which will result in shorter run times. b) There are now 6 PCB's involved meaning 6 times the chance of failure. c)There were concerns that individual PCB's might be overwhelemed by the massive amount of voltage and current passing them them with the packs Serial/Parallel configuration d) with such a high current demand it was deemed fundamentally unsafe to allow users to place any cell or combination of cells into the light which may or may not be matched, protected or inserted correctly (polarity). d) to 'charge' batteries for the light one would really need 3 seperate chargers and 6 cells. Do the match - that would cost $95-125 and wouldn't include the handle, fuel guage, could not serve as a spares carrier, etc etc.

The Sony NP-F970 is a total unknown. PCB current handling, etc. And now you don't want just the Sony pack which very likely uses quality Sony cells now you want to be able to use generics with unknown cells, unknown PCB's, etc.

Making a holder for 6 x cells would have satisfied 10 enthusiasts here at the expense of alienating and making the light unsuccesful in it's intended S&R, LE/Security markets where professionals buying a $450 light EXPECT a battery SYSTEM not some foolishness made of 6 seperate cells and 3 chargers.

Every light in the 'class' is an HID and they all use a 'proprietary' battery pack.


----------



## windstrings (Mar 3, 2010)

And I do appreciate that.

After I've been "acclimated" as to being on CPF for so long, Ive grown accustomed to the idea of having to hassle with batteries and chargers etc, it just comes with the territory.

But your right.. in the real world where the real market is... people want to be able to leave the light on the charger and when needed.. it works... period!

I used to be a Firefighter paramedic and playing with something thats not a "system" would never work when seconds count and space is limited.

Funny how when something is perfect, no one even talks about it, and if there is one imperfection, thats what gets all the attention.

This light is not "big".. its just not a tiny trouser pocket light... but its a normal good size flashlight..... no big deal.

People have packed Gargantua Costco type lights all over the place and think nothing of it, while this light is easy to hold and use unlike some of the other lights out there.

Sometimes I think people have reasons they "don't want" a light to be the rave.... could be because it competes against their own product, or it cost more than they can justify spending and not have the wife beat them with it while they sleep!

Regardless, this light is nothing but +++++++'s.


----------



## easilyled (Mar 3, 2010)

windstrings said:


> .......................................
> 
> Sometimes I think people have reasons they "don't want" a light to be the rave.... could be because it competes against their own product, or it cost more than they can justify spending and not have the wife beat them with it while they sleep!
> 
> Regardless, this light is nothing but +++++++'s.



Mine's coming soon.


----------



## windstrings (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks like you've been out here awhile... can't see all your lights in your signature, but it will be fun to see your impression of it!

For a long time I only considered LED lights as pocket lights and everything else was just a "bundle" of pocket lights but none had any real throw.

I had the M1X before this which is no slouch for its size, but this truly gives the HID lights something to think about.


----------



## easilyled (Mar 3, 2010)

windstrings said:


> Looks like you've been out here awhile... can't see all your lights in your signature, but it will be fun to see your impression of it!
> 
> For a long time I only considered LED lights as pocket lights and everything else was just a "bundle" of pocket lights but none had any real throw.
> 
> I had the M1X before this which is no slouch for its size, but this truly gives the HID lights something to think about.



Yes I have the M1X and really like it. This Olight SR90 should be *very* interesting though. Nobody predicted that an led-light would compete with 35W HIDs this soon.


----------



## windstrings (Mar 3, 2010)

easilyled said:


> Yes I have the M1X and really like it. This Olight SR90 should be *very* interesting though. Nobody predicted that an led-light would compete with 35W HIDs this soon.




Exactly...... I was shocked when I compared them side by side..... because I was expecting the 35W HID to be brighter.... they are different animals.
I guess it is brighter, if your talking about over to the side.

Put it this way.... hit a person at 200 yards with either one and the SR90 will be much more intimidating, as it will illuminate the person and his immediate surroundings much better than a 35W HID!


----------



## headophile (Mar 3, 2010)

easilyled said:


> Hey, since when has any Flashaholic bought a light because they had a real need for one?
> 
> I'll let you get away with the "dough" reason though.



:laughing:

i assure you it's 90% just the 'dough' that's keeping me from getting it


----------



## windstrings (Mar 3, 2010)

Yep... dough it pretty tight these days...... nothing wrong in waiting till the time is right.


----------



## 357mag1 (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't consider my SR90 a light Saber. It does throw but also has huge spill and lights up the night between the user and whatever object they are illuminating. The light was expensive and I was seriously wondering if it would be worth the money. 
I have zero regrets.


----------



## windstrings (Mar 5, 2010)

357mag1 said:


> I don't consider my SR90 a light Saber. It does throw but also has huge spill and lights up the night between the user and whatever object they are illuminating. The light was expensive and I was seriously wondering if it would be worth the money.
> I have zero regrets.




LOL!.. have you tried shining it straight up into the sky yet?


----------



## ichoderso (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi Jirik, and thank you for this nice beamshots:twothumbs
from where did you buy your SR90??
I'm very interested and i hope, I can find a dealer in europe with a good price....if anybody have a good idea, please let me know....

Jens


----------



## jirik_cz (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that you have a dealer in Germany too. I saw one yesterday on IWA


----------



## mpkav (Mar 16, 2010)

ichoderso said:


> Hi Jirik, and thank you for this nice beamshots:twothumbs
> from where did you buy your SR90??
> I'm very interested and i hope, I can find a dealer in europe with a good price....if anybody have a good idea, please let me know....
> 
> Jens



goinggear.com has the SR90. Coupon code ggcpf10 gets you 10% off. $359 out the door!!!!!!!:twothumbs


----------



## mpkav (Mar 16, 2010)

Oops sorry, just saw you were looking for a dealer in Europe.


----------



## windstrings (Mar 17, 2010)

mpkav said:


> goinggear.com has the SR90. Coupon code ggcpf10 gets you 10% off. $359 out the door!!!!!!!:twothumbs




Wow!... very good price... I bet it won't stay there long.


----------



## ichoderso (Mar 18, 2010)

mpkav said:


> goinggear.com has the SR90. Coupon code ggcpf10 gets you 10% off. $359 out the door!!!!!!!:twothumbs



Thank you all!
this price is very great! But if I buy outside from the european union, I have to pay around 25% taxes and custom fees.... Sometimes this is a good deal yet ,but I found a european dealer with a similar price and ordered it

Jens


----------



## mpkav (Mar 18, 2010)

Good to hear Jens!!! Post some pics when she arrives!!!!!:wave:


----------



## ichoderso (Mar 18, 2010)

mpkav said:


> Good to hear Jens!!! Post some pics when she arrives!!!!!:wave:



I think/hope, I will get the SR90 in one or two weeks, because this is sold out an I have to wait for the next batch.:mecry:
But if I hold this little new flashlight in my hands, i can compare it with my other "little" lights s.a. the D30 Howitzer, my Neofab Legion, some other P7/MC-E Lights and of course with my Microfire Warrior 3500....let's see, which is brighter...:shrug:

Jens


----------



## jirik_cz (Mar 18, 2010)

I would love to see some beamshot comparison with Microfire 3500. Other flashlights are no competition for SR90.


----------



## windstrings (Mar 18, 2010)

ichoderso said:


> But if I hold this little new flashlight in my hands, i can compare it with my other "little" lights s.a. the D30 Howitzer, my Neofab Legion, some other P7/MC-E Lights and of course with my Microfire Warrior 3500....let's see, which is brighter...:shrug:
> 
> Jens



LoL!.... see which one is "littler" too!
The SR90 is a respectable sized light..... no whimps allowed!:twothumbs


----------



## mpkav (Mar 18, 2010)

ichoderso said:


> I think/hope, I will get the SR90 in one or two weeks, because this is sold out an I have to wait for the next batch.:mecry:
> But if I hold this little new flashlight in my hands, i can compare it with my other "little" lights s.a. the D30 Howitzer, my Neofab Legion, some other P7/MC-E Lights and of course with my Microfire Warrior 3500....let's see, which is brighter...:shrug:
> 
> Jens


We will be waiting for those beamshots Jens!! Don't let us down!!!!! I don't have any big lights to compare to the SR90 but will attempt some beamshots with some smaller lights!!!


----------



## recDNA (Mar 24, 2010)

I just wish I could come up with any practical reason to buy this light. I mean I really want it but I don't even know why? I mean what am I going to do with it? I can shine my 600 lumen lights into the woods and the neighbors just think I'm a little "off". If I blast the forest with this canon they'll call the police on me.


----------



## windstrings (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm sure the police will like it!


----------



## mpkav (Mar 26, 2010)

recDNA said:


> I just wish I could come up with any practical reason to buy this light. I mean I really want it but I don't even know why? I mean what am I going to do with it? I can shine my 600 lumen lights into the woods and the neighbors just think I'm a little "off". If I blast the forest with this canon they'll call the police on me.



I AM the police and mines on order!!!! What else will you do while sitting outside drinking a beer?? Correct, light up the neighborhood!!!!


----------



## windstrings (Mar 26, 2010)

While I admit I don't use My SR90 everyday... most of my very nice toys I don't use everyday.... guns, fishing, optics etc......

The SR90 excels in every way without competition to make me second guess my purchase... its top of the line in performance and class and I have yet to see anything rival it.

I can't justify most of the guns I own either.. but if I want to go hunting or an intruder breaks in.. I"m ready..

If someone just needs a light.. they can go to walmart.


----------



## Wolf-Eyes fan (Apr 6, 2010)

ichoderso said:


> I found a european dealer with a similar price and ordered it
> 
> Jens



Hi jens, 

As I am from Denmark and perhaps also interested, I would like to know the website of the "european dealer". It's simply too risky to buy it from the States (because of the taxes, fees and so on).

Regards,
Wolf-eyes fan


----------



## jake25 (Apr 27, 2010)

The quality control on such battery packs require a high standard. If the battery pack materials are inconsistent, then an individual cell can damage other batteries very fast that will lead to reduced performance of the whole battery pack. In China, only a few manufacturers can make the capacity of 18650's higher than 2200MAH. Either the price is very high, or the capacity is very low, and they do not meet the consistency requirements of the battery pack. Howitzer and Intimidator each require a high energy source. However, a reliable high-energy battery pack price is expensive. Six piece of 2200MAH 18650 battery pack may exceed 100USD. Instead we may buy many pieces of high-energy, reliable 18650 batteries for much less. Think about laptop batteries and their tendencies to go bad after 1,2,3 years as well as laptop battery recalls

In most cases, mixed-used 6 pieces inconsistent 18650 batteries are not appropriate. But Howitzer has a Circuit Protection system. When the power supply voltage drops below 6V, the circuit will cut off automatically to preserve the battery. Theoretically, it will not cause any risk or or damages to cells but only affect the performance of Howitzer. 

Good news is we do not need to use 3 chargers for much longer. XTAR WP6 Charger will be available soon and allows charging of 6x18650. It's a constant current and constant voltage charger, and recharges batteries in SINGLE or GROUP configurations. The charge current will be 6 * 600MA.


----------



## SaVaGe (Oct 30, 2010)

recDNA said:


> I just wish I could come up with any practical reason to buy this light. I mean I really want it but I don't even know why? I mean what am I going to do with it? I can shine my 600 lumen lights into the woods and the neighbors just think I'm a little "off". If I blast the forest with this canon they'll call the police on me.


 
same here!!! but i think im still going to get it. i dont have a use for it but
danggggg its an awsome light....


----------

